# Halo 2 Install problem



## WayOutThere (May 7, 2009)

I have halo 2 on this computer before and it worked fine. I turned my computer off and the next day I started to pick up where I left of and it said a file was missing to reinstall so I didn't pay to much attention to it and slapped the cd back in and then the trouble started. every time I put it in I get the following "Files are missing or damaged in the installatrin directory.--Some important files required to run this game are missing in the installation directory." I then proceeded to put it on my desktop no prob and as well on my wifes laptop no problem, both are running the same version of windows as I am. what is going on or what must I do. I turned it off and on again. I took the whole game out with perfect uninstaller and still the same message. Bob


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello WayOutThere.

I'm sorry, but it is against forum policy to provide support for illegal copies of Windows.
Please read the forum rules.

Thread closed.


----------

